# North Dakota Population Grows



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Population grows after long decline
By Patrick Springer,The Forum
Published Wednesday, December 22, 2004

In North Dakota, where good census news can be measured by a demographic teaspoon, officials on Tuesday heralded the state's first estimated population growth since 1996.

North Dakota gained 966 people over the last year, an increase of 0.2 percent, according to an estimate released by the U.S. Census Bureau.

More good news: The state's long-bemoaned exodus appears to be tapering off, the state's demographer said.

"This is good news for the state," said Richard Rathge, director of the State Data Center at North Dakota State University. "The growth in the state is fueled by a reduction in the net loss of people from out-migration."

The reduction falls within those ages 24 to 64, the working population, the segment crucial to economic growth. Net out-migration totaled 1,361, but that marks a reduction in the loss of people.

"I'm hoping 2003 was the bottom and up we go," Rathge said. "This is the first time we've been in positive territory since 1996," he added, referring to annual estimates.

North Dakota's recent population peaked in 1996, at an estimated 650,382, and has declined since, following the devastating Red River Valley flood in 1997.

North Dakota's population in 2000 was 642,200, compared to 638,800 in 1990, according to census figures.

Since 2000, the state's estimated population was 636,326 in 2001, 633,799 in 2002, 633,400 in 2003 and 634,366 for 2004.

"It's encouraging," Gov. John Hoeven said of the growth shown in the latest estimate. "We're moving things in the right direction. This is certainly encouraging."

Population in the United States as a whole grew by an estimated 1 percent, or a rate five times greater than in North Dakota, according to the Census Bureau.

The state's population increase is a reflection of the health of the economy, which has been performing relatively well in recent years, Rathge and others said.

*Still, the numbers also show the need for continued efforts in economic development, with creation of "quality jobs and careers" the ultimate goal, Hoeven said.*

"That's the key," he added. *"We have to continue to create opportunity."*

To help do that, Hoeven is pushing his "Centers of Excellence" initiative. The proposal would earmark $5 million in the next biennium from Bank of North Dakota profits to create a matching fund for "business clusters" tied to university research centers.

Gradually, the fund would grow to $50 million to finance business projects to commercialize research at state universities, and create professional jobs for graduates, he said.

Readers can reach Forum reporter Patrick Springer at (701) 241-5522

I am cautiously optimistic about this for reasons most of you know. We need real economic development!

Bob


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This is good news. However, as a native Minnesotan who moved to North Dakota several years ago, I am puzzled by North Dakota's approach to its population problems. Everybody talks about keeping our people here. Why doesn't anybody talk about attracting people here?

We need more young people in this state to build the workforce and attract businesses. Is this a self-esteem issue ("who'd want to move here?") or a reluctance to accept outsiders?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

BD
I think it is a little of both, In my business talking with people all over the lower 48 Many ask why I would want to live here and my standard reply is it is the best kept secret in the USA, Many do not see the benefits ND has to offer as an incentive to move here.

I think that North Dakota is one of a kind, ulta conservative with US legislators that are able to "bring home the bacon" IMO North Dakotans do not accept outsiders unless there is a direct benefit to them.

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bob, I think you are right. It seems that we North Dakotan's really like to have a lower population. The only problem is that with our lower problem and ultra conservative views, business development is difficult to come by. I love this state and hope I never leave it.

I just with that people in ND would support new ideas, business, etc.... In my experience, people are negative about new ideas. I remember the first drive up coffee place in Minot..........everyone I talked to said "that will never work" and well........now there are about 10 of them in just Minot. We need to encourage and support new ideas that come from people. We need to "spread the wealth" in order to entice people to take a chance on business ventures in this fine state.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Remember that the population growth they are talking about in North Dakota is .2%, while the country as a whole grew 1% in the same time period.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

966 waterfowlers or pheasant hunters??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> 966 waterfowlers or pheasant hunters??


I hope it is waterfowl hunters...........stay away from my pheasants! :jammin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nope, sorry dude, did some research and they are all ditch carp hunters!! :wink:


----------

